# General > Pets Corner >  Hutch Security

## unicorn

Just a quick tip, if you have outdoor hutches please consider replacing the turn latches with a hasp and padlock as it is amazing how easily cats and dogs can open these latches. I have also seen rabbits rattle the door until the latch falls and they are out. Bolts are not much use as outdoors as they are perfectly easily opened from inside too, I have a couple of indoor bucks who shake their doors until they open the bolt!!

----------


## Bradcon

Yes and any little visitors can quite easily open the hutches to have a look and not shut them properly

----------


## pirateeye

i use nails through holes with a latch this is perfect and noone ever escapes or gets in. also locks placed downwards and to the side...certainly saves the dogs opening them, like my last dog did! :Wink:

----------


## sweetpea

That's my lot tucked up with their new locks on. Unicorn, I think 've got 2 of yours, the wee sisters- argente blues. I was mixing you up with another orger.

----------


## unicorn

Ahhhhhh, you most certainly do how are the sweeties getting on? You know what my hutch security is life then  :Smile:  I heard they had a wee escape into the garden not long after you get them lol.

----------


## sweetpea

> Ahhhhhh, you most certainly do how are the sweeties getting on? You know what my hutch security is life then  I heard they had a wee escape into the garden not long after you get them lol.


They are doing fine, next to Iggy the biggest stud in town. The wee one is really coming out of her shell and takes food from me no bother. What a carry on the escape was! My heart was pounding till I worked out where  they were and then himself came home and we cornered them. 
This is great having a pets corner.

----------


## unicorn

I think it's good because if you have a problem with anything you can ask and surely someone will have an idea of how to help  :Smile:  By the way you wont need to worry about taking your 2 in at all over the winter just lots of bedding and they will keep each other cosy, I bet their coats are cracking just now. I still have the champagnes lol I took them out together the other day and they just hopped along side by side I give up, Breeders they are not!!

----------


## sweetpea

Their coates are lovely, smudges of gray and black and thick they look good against the dark winter nights. I was planning a female giant for the house what do you think? ' HE ' says I can have one for xmas.

----------


## unicorn

I think it's a great idea and HE fell in love with the big bunnies, just make sure you don't get ripped off though as some places charge an arm and a leg for them. Let me know what your after and I can ask around for you.

----------


## sweetpea

I want a big fluffy female giant rabbit, like out of Wallace and Gromit. I thought I could teach her to go in a cat litter tray cause I've done that before and she'd be no trouble, better than a cat I keep telling him!

----------


## unicorn

Sweetpea pm snowqueen and see if she has anything available. She has continental giants and if you fancy fluffy she also has beautiful angora's but be prepared to groom.  :Smile:

----------

